# Knights of the Sky Exhibition



## nuuumannn (Aug 6, 2020)

Gidday Folks,

Images from the Knights of the Sky exhibition at the Aviation Heritage Centre, Omaka, Blenheim, New Zealand. To be fair, this is in my backyard, so I visit often, but these pics were taken a couple of years ago now and the displays might have changed a bit. It's a tricky environment to photograph in owing to the amount of contrast between the objects and their backgrounds, as well as different coloured spot lighting, so I hope the results of fiddling around with shadows and light variables have produced an acceptable result without too much graininess and glare.

This collection is that of film director Peter Jackson, who has accumulated a vast store of interesting things. Some of the aircraft are reproductions, but look authentic enough for this kind of display - the Fokker Dr Is are all flyable and are rolled out for airshows. I have posted images of this place in the past, but thought they needed a timely upgrade, hence this thread.





Knights of the Sky 02 




Knights of the Sky 03 




Knights of the Sky 14 




Knights of the Sky 22 




Knights of the Sky 25 




Knights of the Sky 30 




Knights of the Sky 32 




Knights of the Sky 38 




Knights of the Sky 45 




Knights of the Sky 46 




Knights of the Sky 49 

More to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 6, 2020)

More from Omaka.




Knights of the Sky 58 




Knights of the Sky 60 




Knights of the Sky 61 




Knights of the Sky 66 




Knights of the Sky 68




Knights of the Sky 69 




Knights of the Sky 72 




Knights of the Sky 73 




Knights of the Sky 75 




Knights of the Sky 77 




Knights of the Sky 80 

More images here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157715372476892/with/50191494268/

Don't forget to check out The Dangerous Skies Exhibition also at Omaka here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157711573750182

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice series.


----------



## Dash119 (Aug 6, 2020)

Cool...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2020)

Great looking exhibits and well-photographed.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2020)

Excellent !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2020)

Great shots Grant! I enjoyed the museum when I visited a few years back now.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2020)

Great stuff, on my bucket list


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2020)

Sweet shots


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2020)

Awesome shots and some great exhibits.


----------

